# Anyone using a ghostblind?



## altonsullivent

Anyone using one of these?






I'm thinking about getting one for coyotes and Turkey.


----------



## SHampton

I use shadows and try to sit still. Ten pounds is a lot to carry in a days calling.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

when it comes to turkey and deer hunting i like my double bull matrix the best,second choice would be my double bull dark horse

ive seen the ghost blind before and just dont care for it

ya its 10# vs 20# for my doube bull blinds

but i am completely covered from the elements i.e. wind,rain,snow etc,i can pack it down or set it up in about 30 seconds

the animals can not see in from any angle,and yet i can see all the way around me

i have never shot a turkey or anything else from my blind with an open window,as i always have the shoot thru mesh down

if i am gun hunting i only leave enough open to see out of,and this is plenty to slip a gun barrel thru

shot my last turkey at 8 yds from my matrix blind,the rest of the flock never even spooked.they had no idea where the noise came from.

i have had turkey and deer both so close to the blind i could reach out and tap them on the nose/beak if i wanted to.

i have had turkey and deer come in from behind me while hunting and the ghost blind leaves your back side uncovered(and your topside also)

which equals you getting busted.

not to mention you really cant move around while behind the ghost blind(3 sides open and the top) leaves a lot to be seen by critters.those you are hunting and those that will alert the ones your are hunting,like squirrels,blue jays,chipmunks,crows etc.

with a normal pop up style ground blind you are completely covered.

i do run and gun a lot for turkey,not so much for deer.

the weight isnt an issue for me even though my entire pack with the blind in it is approx 60#. i walk many many many miles every spring and fall during our turkey seasons with this pack on my back and still think it is worth carrying.

if i am going to use a blind i want complete concealment,other wise a person can just grab a bunch of natural material and make a quick make shift ground blind.they are free and no need to carry it with you.

jm2cw


----------



## youngdon

SHampton said:


> I use shadows and try to sit still. Ten pounds is a lot to carry in a days calling.


+1


----------



## prairiewolf

+2 shadows and being still are IMO the best there is.Plus I made a ghost blind of my own before they started selling them seen them on internet before the ghost blind, when I used it antelope hunting and a decoy . I heard something behind me and when I turned around a buck was about 75 yds away staring right at me, I took the setup home and its still laying where I put it overs 3 yrs ago.


----------



## yotehunter.223

I just use a kill suit. I am always invisible! does anyone use these?


----------



## altonsullivent

Apparently, the double bull matrix blind has been discontinued.


----------



## SHampton

I hunt when it's hot and I kill a lot of coyotes wearing shorts a tee shirt and snake boots.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I've got one... but have not yet found the motivation to drag that beast out to try it. Probably never will either. That's one purchase I should have thought about before making!


----------



## El Gato Loco

I should note.... as heavy as it is, it's still a windsail on a windy day. I've tested it at the house and could hardly keep it up without tie downs.


----------



## prairiewolf

I think they are just a gimmick like alot of the other hunting gear icluding all the camo patterns, IMO stick with the basics and you will be richer and do just as good or bad (how I've been doing lately)


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yes they did discontinue the matrix blind

i was very very unhappy when that happened,as i wanted to add another to my collection of gear

thats why i went with the dark horse blind instead,180* shoot through window,with multiple smaller square viewing/shooter windows on the other half of the blind.

double bull blinds are a little pricey,but will stand up to years of use with proper care

my matrix is an original "double bull",before primos bought them out,the dark horse is a double bull/primos blind.

ive had my matrix for about 10 years or so now never had a problem with it yet

well except for when i shoot through the blind fabric and not the shoot through mesh lol

proud member of the "I SHOT MY BLIND" club


----------



## SHampton

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> yes they did discontinue the matrix blind
> i was very very unhappy when that happened,as i wanted to add another to my collection of gear
> thats why i went with the dark horse blind instead,180* shoot through window,with multiple smaller square viewing/shooter windows on the other half of the blind.
> double bull blinds are a little pricey,but will stand up to years of use with proper care
> my matrix is an original "double bull",before primos bought them out,the dark horse is a double bull/primos blind.
> ive had my matrix for about 10 years or so now never had a problem with it yet
> well except for when i shoot through the blind fabric and not the shoot through mesh lol
> 
> proud member of the "I SHOT MY BLIND" club


Do you use this when hunting coyotes?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

no i do not use it for yotes

as i never stay out as long as i do for deer and turkey

turkey and deer season i am in the woods from before sun up to after sundown

so a blind makes for a nice "base camp"

it allows for me to move around(so i dont get to stiff from the arthritis)

plus allows me to take a nap if i need too lol

plus it gives me spot to eat lunch in with out having to leave the woods

during spring turkey that makes for long days im in the woods by 4:30 am and usually not out before 8:30 pm

for yotes i am usually only out for no more than 2 hours,usually make an hour stand in one spot,then drive to another for another hour long stand(learned that from all the good folks on here)

i can sit for that long as long as its on a stool with out worries about getting stiff

not to mention the blinds will stick out like a turd in a punch bowl in the winter months as they both have a lot of green on them.


----------



## KH_EKU

Never even heard of those, but I believe I'd still stick with my average ol hunting blind. I beleive it does a great job at keeping myself hidden and allows me to get away with a little more movement. And just like buzzard said, you can make your own little "base camp" out of them for longer hunts. But in my personal opinion, I think as long as you can keep movement to a minimum, you can kill almost anything. I've literally had deer almost step on me when just sitting next to a tree!


----------



## finstr

I'd sure like to try one of these out but they're just too expensive for shiny plastic. But then I do have a certain amount of Scottish blood in me, which makes me inherently cheap... :really:

I have heard that the breeze can cause it to vibrate and look like the area in front of you is moving constantly but I've not seen that myself.


----------



## altonsullivent

Well, I bit the bullet anyway for the ghost blind. The main reason is that I wanted to hide my movements when readying for the shot. I got the smaller version and for the most part it is painless to take with me. I took my turkey vest and it fits in there easily along with my ecaller and the rest of the misc. items I take with me.

One thing I will mention is to read the directions that come with it. I failed to do this and when I set it up the first time it just didn't look right. So much so that I didn't even use it. When I got home I read that I needed to remove the protective cover over the mirrored surfaces. Now it work like a charm.

I did have a pretty stiff breeze yesterday and there were no issues with the blind moving. It sets up in just seconds and taking it down is much easier than my ground blind I use to deer hunt with. About 20 seconds coming a going.

That don't mean now that I have killed my first coyote. *But I'm getting ready for them!*


----------



## SHampton

Can u move your rifle and sticks easily if you need to?


----------



## Dakota Dogs

yotehunter.223 said:


> I just use a kill suit. I am always invisible! does anyone use these?


If you mean a ghillie suit - then yes, I use one in snow camo. People have told me I vanish into the terrain but I haven't had a coyote prove it to me yet!


----------



## varmint_sniper

+1 on the ghillie suit...I've got the woodland green and desert tan ones....the woodland was great for scaring the crap out of teenagers on holloween....lol..the tans great on our dead grass pastures here


----------



## fr3db3ar

I bought a green one and a white one. I really need to be trying them. Trouble is they snag on everything around here. It's hard to find spaces where there aren't briars or other sticky stuff around.


----------



## altonsullivent

Yes, you can move easy and hide your movements while you do.


----------



## SHampton

It seems like you might be restricted on what shots you could take especially if they are close. If it's working for ya keep it up.


----------



## altonsullivent

Yes you can move easily behind the blind.


----------



## fur-n-dirt

No ghost blind, but I bought an Easton camo blind that has adjustable height.. I am hoping this will cover my dansmanian devil's movements (my son)..


----------



## fr3db3ar

come on now....kids can sit still......all you need is duct tape


----------

